# Pauses between tracks



## morsing (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi,

I bought this set recently:

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/r-strauss-complete-orchestral-works

But it appears that they have added pauses between tracks. This obviously doesn't work for everything, such as Also Sprach Zarathustra.

I can't find anyone on the Internet complaining about this, but surely this can't just be my set?! Does anyone here happen to have the same set?

Thanks


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

morsing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this set recently:
> 
> ...


Did you buy the CD or the download? There are some technical reasons why a download may have pauses, but I have no idea why a CD should.

One more question - can you describe your setup?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

morsing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this set recently:
> 
> ...


I have the same box from EMI, going to spin it next. Will be back


----------



## morsing (Jan 14, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> Did you buy the CD or the download? There are some technical reasons why a download may have pauses, but I have no idea why a CD should.
> 
> One more question - can you describe your setup?


Hi,

It's the physical CD set.

Full Denon setup:

1520 amp
1600 CD/SACD player
1600 Internet radio

Thanks


----------



## morsing (Jan 14, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> I have the same box from EMI, going to spin it next. Will be back


Hi Roger,

My dad has the exact same set in a previous release/print, but it doesn't have the issue.

Thanks


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

morsing said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> My dad has the exact same set in a previous release/print, but it doesn't have the issue.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have the set, but I just streamed the beginning of Zarathustra (from a version that shares your cover art) from Tidal. No gaps. I streamed it through the Tidal app on my iPad and through the Logitech Media Server to a Squeezebox Touch with the same result.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

No pauses on Spotify.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Honestly, I’ve been on this and other audio sites for years, and I can’t recall ever hearing of a CD that could not play gapless. Thus, I’m left with some pretty far-fetched theories.

Are you using analog or digital output from your CD player to your amp? What if you switched?

Could the CD be a counterfeit - say a data disc containing mp3 files with the music?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jegreenwood said:


> Could the CD be a counterfeit - say a data disc containing mp3 files with the music?


Or even one burnt as regular CD from computer files (mp3, FLAC, APE, WAV) - I think most burning programmes have the option to add a pause between tracks.

I assume you did not change the CD player recently (some have the annoying habit of automatically adding a pause between tracks during playing).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

morsing said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> My dad has the exact same set in a previous release/print, but it doesn't have the issue.
> 
> Thanks


That was the message I had for you, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a Marantz SACD player (SA8004) which has the annoying feature that if I program it to play consecutive tracks is produces a hiccup when advancing to the next track. If I am playing something like Zarathustra and don't want the player to continue to the next piece I would ordinarily program tracks 1-2-3-4-5-6-7, etc., but with this player I can't do that without getting the hiccups. I have to just hit "play" and it works fine, but I have to remember to stop when the piece is over. 

So I would suspect a quirk of your playback system. My Marantz has a beautiful sound, but the digital interface/control features are pretty brain damaged. It has Toslink digital inputs and 99% of the time I use it as a DAC.


----------



## morsing (Jan 14, 2019)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a Marantz SACD player (SA8004) which has the annoying feature that if I program it to play consecutive tracks is produces a hiccup when advancing to the next track. If I am playing something like Zarathustra and don't want the player to continue to the next piece I would ordinarily program tracks 1-2-3-4-5-6-7, etc., but with this player I can't do that without getting the hiccups. I have to just hit "play" and it works fine, but I have to remember to stop when the piece is over.
> 
> So I would suspect a quirk of your playback system. My Marantz has a beautiful sound, but the digital interface/control features are pretty brain damaged. It has Toslink digital inputs and 99% of the time I use it as a DAC.


You're spot on, thank-you! How very annoying.

I'd tested it on an old CD of Beethoven's 5th, but hadn't programmed it, just forwarded to the 3-4th movement transition, and as there was no gap I assumed it was the CD.

It's a new CD player, replacing my Denon 1520, and a new CD set bought from Presto Music.

Thanks


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a Marantz SACD player (SA8004) which has the annoying feature that if I program it to play consecutive tracks is produces a hiccup when advancing to the next track. If I am playing something like Zarathustra and don't want the player to continue to the next piece I would ordinarily program tracks 1-2-3-4-5-6-7, etc., but with this player I can't do that without getting the hiccups. I have to just hit "play" and it works fine, but I have to remember to stop when the piece is over.
> 
> So I would suspect a quirk of your playback system. My Marantz has a beautiful sound, but the digital interface/control features are pretty brain damaged. It has Toslink digital inputs and 99% of the time I use it as a DAC.


Never had that problem as I never use the program feature for physical discs. I don't even know how to do it. On the other hand, I use programming frequently for streaming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2021)

morsing said:


> You're spot on, thank-you! How very annoying.
> 
> I'd tested it on an old CD of Beethoven's 5th, but hadn't programmed it, just forwarded to the 3-4th movement transition, and as there was no gap I assumed it was the CD.
> 
> ...


Marantz and Denon are divisions of the same company now, so probably the Marantz and Denon SACD players share the same control software and/or CD transport.

Really dumb implementation, seems like when you program consecutive tracks it performs a "seek" for the beginning of the following track, even though it could simply continue playing.


----------

